# 1885 Alu Hydro reviews?



## peterm1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am having a hard time finding any reviews of the Bianchi 1885 Alu Hydro bike - has anyone seen any or can anyone comment on this bike? I am looking at an Orbea Onix for around the same price and would like to compare them. I have to say, it is a stunning looking bike...

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## backbeat (Mar 29, 2006)

*Bianchi 1885*

I'm with you Peter. Someone must have purchased an 1885 and hopefully they're willing to share some information..


----------



## peterm1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I went ahead and got the Onix - at least I have read uniformly positive things about it.

Peter


----------



## pbloom (Apr 21, 2006)

*pbloom*

I have a Bianchi 1885 Alu-Hydro (2005)!! 
I too haven't been able to find anyone else who rides this one! 
(My bike his equiped with the full Campagnolo Senteur 10-Speed groupset, with Campo-Vento wheels). 
I love my bike. It rides smoothly on most surfaces, and is extremely fast. The componenti components (stem and seat post) look good, and perform as well as some more expencive alturnatives. 

Personaly I think it depends on your riding style if this is the right bike for you. I like a stiff and responsive ride!


----------



## backbeat (Mar 29, 2006)

*Bianchi 1885 vs. CAAD8*



pbloom said:


> I have a Bianchi 1885 Alu-Hydro (2005)!!
> I too haven't been able to find anyone else who rides this one!
> (My bike his equiped with the full Campagnolo Senteur 10-Speed groupset, with Campo-Vento wheels).
> I love my bike. It rides smoothly on most surfaces, and is extremely fast. The componenti components (stem and seat post) look good, and perform as well as some more expencive alturnatives.
> ...


Thanks for the post pbloom. Your description works for my riding style/preference as well - so I'm looking forward to comparing it to the CAAD8. Have you ridden a CAAD8? I rode one last week and thought it was the quickest and most responsive bike I have tested so far (within the last 5 months or so). I think my decision will come down to the 1885 or CAAD8.

Question - I thought the 2005's had the Chorus group? Is it the Centoventi color?

backbeat


----------



## pbloom (Apr 21, 2006)

backbeat said:


> Thanks for the post pbloom. Your description works for my riding style/preference as well - so I'm looking forward to comparing it to the CAAD8. Have you ridden a CAAD8? I rode one last week and thought it was the quickest and most responsive bike I have tested so far (within the last 5 months or so). I think my decision will come down to the 1885 or CAAD8.
> 
> Question - I thought the 2005's had the Chorus group? Is it the Centoventi color?
> 
> ...


----------



## pbloom (Apr 21, 2006)

I amlooking forwards to testing out a CAAD8. Beautiful bike (but not Italian)


----------



## backbeat (Mar 29, 2006)

*CAAD8 Test Ride*



pbloom said:


> I amlooking forwards to testing out a CAAD8. Beautiful bike (but not Italian)


pbloom - any chance you'll be test riding the CAAD8 anytime soon? And try to forget for a moment that it's not made in Italy.


----------



## pbloom (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll be joining a London (England) club in the next month. Hopefully someone will have a CAAD8 or something similar. Otherwise I don't think I will have the chance to test one of these bikes other than tracking one down at a shop, I'll need a 49 to 54 frame (I'm extremely short). I like the traditional, slightly less compact look of the CAAD8. It is probably more comfortable over long distances than my 1885, which is more compact.
I think the alu-carbon forks on the Bianchi are also slightly stiffer.


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

Just bought the '05 Bianchi 1885. Got it for $900 off of list price. It's full Campy Chorus and supposedly pretty nimble, from what I've ridden in comparison (or close to comparing). I rode the Luna '06 and loved it. It (1885) will be here next week--so I'm pretty excited. Only I just found out I will have to buy some new shoes, since the 1885 comes with Time Impact pedals--I have a pair of Sidi, spd equiped. Oh well...


----------



## backbeat (Mar 29, 2006)

*1885 Alu Hydro Reviews*



Burbonmonk said:


> Just bought the '05 Bianchi 1885. Got it for $900 off of list price. It's full Campy Chorus and supposedly pretty nimble, from what I've ridden in comparison (or close to comparing). I rode the Luna '06 and loved it. It (1885) will be here next week--so I'm pretty excited. Only I just found out I will have to buy some new shoes, since the 1885 comes with Time Impact pedals--I have a pair of Sidi, spd equiped. Oh well...


Congratulations Burbonmonk. That's an excellent price. Where did you buy it? Post some pics and let us know how it rides, and while you're at it, go try a CAAD8 and see how it compares using your best unbiased opinions.


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

Will do. I have an '04 Cannondale Cyclocross 800. I put on some Armadillo 28s and have been riding that for the past two years. (Low on the gearing.) That is the only experience I have with the C'dale ride. Have heard some great things about the CAAD8, though. There is a bike shop, suppliers of C'dale, near my job, so I will check it out. Oh, I bought my bike from The Bike Shop, in Salida, CA. It was the best deal around. There were only three '05s in my size in California, so I snatched it up. "He made me an offer I couldn't refuse." 

Cheers


----------



## pbloom (Apr 21, 2006)

*Wow*



Burbonmonk said:


> Just bought the '05 Bianchi 1885. Got it for $900 off of list price. It's full Campy Chorus and supposedly pretty nimble, from what I've ridden in comparison (or close to comparing). I rode the Luna '06 and loved it. It (1885) will be here next week--so I'm pretty excited. Only I just found out I will have to buy some new shoes, since the 1885 comes with Time Impact pedals--I have a pair of Sidi, spd equiped. Oh well...


$900 off the list price, wow. I got £250 off mine (roughly $500). But mine was the Sentaur version. 
I would be greatful if you write as much as possible about your new bike, as I still can't find any reviews. My bike only has alu-carbon forks, and doesn't have carbon anyware else. So your bike should handle a little smoother over bumps.

I'm going to try to submit some images of my bike tonight!:thumbsup:


----------

